# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Lỗi font chữ trong yahoo messenger 10 VN

## tmvsaigonvenus

xin mọi người chỉ cách khắc phục lỗi font chữ trong yahoo messenger bản tiếng việt của tôi như sau:
tôi đã cài đặt đầy đủ, hầu hết mọi font chữ tiếng việt trên máy, nhưng không hiểu sao khi setup yahoo messenger bản 9.0 và 10.0 đều không hiển thị được font chữ việt. cả trên màn hình đăng nhập và menu của ym đều không hiển thị được tiếng việt.

----------


## nna19x7

theo mình hiểu thì mọi phần mềm đều có kho font của nó, có thể nó lấy kho font của win mà cũng có thể nó có kho font riêng
nếu bạn vào phần chương trình yahoo trong ổ c mà thấy có thư mục font riềng thì chịu, chẳng có cách nào khắc phục
nếu nó lấy kho font trong thư mục c:\windows\fonts thì trước khi cài đặt yahoo bạn cài font cho win trước sau đó cài yahoo sau là được.
cũng có thể bản yahoo xung khắc với một phần mềm nào đó trong khi cài, bạn thử kiểm tra lại xem.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## anthao

bạn có thể đổi nhiều kiểu font như: unicode hay vni-windows hay abc. nếu không đuợc thì cài lại ym đi bạn.

----------

